# Hey all.



## hermie (May 9, 2007)

Just joined today, this forum is very nice indeed.  

I'm a breeder of about 30 chinese mantises and 15 orchid mantises. I enjoy spending time with my mantises too much, I procrastinate my school work for it. :wink:


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2007)

Welcome. Just a FYI, if you have more than one they are called mantids, not mantises.


----------



## robo mantis (May 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 10, 2007)

Welcome, matey and do your school work! :lol:


----------

